# Frog hunting tips?



## hornet (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey all, want to go out frogging but sadly i think i need some help. When i'm are not lookin for them i see them but last night i went for a drive thinkin a nice wet night would be perfect but no, was one of the worst trips i've been on, a few nights ago i went out phasmid hunting and found marsh frogs, great barred frogs and heard a good 3-4 species calling in the area, there was a swamp next to where i parked and i'm pretty sure it was packed with Litoria falax. Anyway last night went for a drive, saw a couple small frogs jumping on the road but didnt stop as i thought a walk down the creek will find plenty, wrong the first stop all i found was a road killed female rocket frog who was gravid, the creek was flooded and raging so couldnt hear much in the way of calling. Went to a different place and could hear frogs calling on the side of the road, stopped to look but couldnt find any even know they had to be no more then 20-30cm away from me. Decided to throw in the towel and head off. Had one last stop as the missus needed to pee and in the ditch on the side of the road i heard more calling so went to check it out, actually found 1 this time, a male of what was either a red eye tree frog, a diantry tree from or a green leaf tree frog. Anyway i want to know how i can better my luck tonight? How do some people go out and find frog after frog? Where are the best places to look for sedge frogs and daintys, 2 of my fave local litoria


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 10, 2010)

G'day mate,

If you are only looking for the more common species, just head out to the right habitat (check your field guides) on a warm humid night. I find it very hard to get excited over frogs but still chalked up 8 species in half an hour the other night.


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2010)

windy night like tonight any good?


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 10, 2010)

I prefer a night where its been a stinkin hot day with a quick late arvo shower, frogs are good when the rest of the herp worlds not showing its face!
C'mon Jonno thats not a true herpers mindset is it??


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 10, 2010)

Mate, you can't pick and choose what you're interested in. I can identify most, and I'll point them out, but they don't do any more for me than native mammals/birds etc.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 10, 2010)

Look at maps, speak to other froggers and eventually they will drop their guard and tell you some spots, from there you can figure out and stumble across some more spots. Forget looking for them on roads, start walking into swamps ect... as far as Dainty's are concerned, they hang out in public toilets alot


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2010)

i have a dainty or 2 living in my orchid house, they are a beaut little species. Might have a quick look tonight and then wait for a nice warm wet night


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Mate, you can't pick and choose what you're interested in. I can identify most, and I'll point them out, but they don't do any more for me than native mammals/birds etc.


Snakes and lizards are my priority but I still get a buzz from seeing any native Australian wildlife in its natural state, yes I get a bigger buzz from snakes and lizards but still get one from frogs too!


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2010)

had a slightly ok night, found a gtf, a few striped marshies and plenty of spawn


----------



## JasonL (Oct 11, 2010)

Man, thats terrible really... you should be able to knock up at least 6 species a night...


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 11, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Man, thats terrible really... you should be able to knock up at least 6 species a night...


That would depend on the area your searching would it not? 
I've only found 6 species in my backyard and 1 is a burrowing species so are hard to find, on a good night I'll only find 3 out of the 6!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> That would depend on the area your searching would it not?
> I've only found 6 species in my backyard and 1 is a burrowing species so are hard to find, on a good night I'll only find 3 out of the 6!


 Frogs are ALOT more common in QLD


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Frogs are ALOT more common in QLD


 
Depends where you are in Qld, i havnt seen anything other than graceful, eastern dwarf and green tree frogs, striped marsh frogs and canetoads in urban Brisbane (although there are a few others that would be around in some areas). I havnt gone looking for frogs (specifically anyway) for around 13 years though. Around the goldcoast hinterland is pretty good, heaps of differant frogs everywhere in and around the rainforests and creeks.


----------



## jinin (Oct 11, 2010)

cris said:


> Depends where you are in Qld, i havnt seen anything other than graceful, eastern dwarf and green tree frogs, striped marsh frogs and canetoads in urban Brisbane (although there are a few others that would be around in some areas). I havnt gone looking for frogs (specifically anyway) for around 13 years though. Around the goldcoast hinterland is pretty good, heaps of differant frogs everywhere in and around the rainforests and creeks.



Lol, all i see is Southern Common Browns, i would be lucky to even see 2 a year!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> That would depend on the area your searching would it not?
> I've only found 6 species in my backyard and 1 is a burrowing species so are hard to find, on a good night I'll only find 3 out of the 6!


 
I'm in Sydney and on a good night can knock over 10 species..... an average night is 6 and a really poor night is 3... really I can find 3 blindfolded hopping on one foot.


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 11, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I'm in Sydney and on a good night can knock over 10 species..... an average night is 6 and a really poor night is 3... really I can find 3 blindfolded hopping on one foot.


Gee I need to move outta the country and into the city by the sounds of things


----------



## Thyla (Oct 11, 2010)

Its best to go out frogging in warm/hot temperatures, after a few days of decent rainfall and with little wind about. They should be calling from a half hour after sunset till about midnight is generally peak calling time. Its best to go with 2 other people and when you hear a call, use the triangulation method to locate the frog, ie, all stand "around" the sound about 3 meters apart waiting quietly (in darkness preferably) for it to call again, and when it does, everyone point in the direction they heard. Where all your pointed fingers intersect is the approximate location of the frog. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------

